# Thermostat (KA24E) location.



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

FYI,

1997 Nissan Hardbody(Truck) XE, 2 wheel drive, KA24E motor.

***The Thermostat is located on the "upper" half of the LOWER Hose***

It is tucked away nice and tight behind the belts towards the upper part of the engine, near the head. Can't miss it.

It is not in the housing on the engine side of the upper hose that looks like it would hold a thermostat. NO, NO, NO.

My engine did not look like the Haynes Book for this truck. 
Want to help anyone who might run into the same situation that I did. 

Hope this helps. 

Aloha,
Elika


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Found that out the hard way too, haha. Took off the top radiator hose like the book says, with nothing to be found. And then went through pain-in-da-ass process of removing and installing the new thermostat in the lower radiator hose. 

So you're from Hilo? I stay in Hilo right now for college. Choke hardbodys in Hilo!:woowoo:


----------



## hilotoy85 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, I am born and raised Hilo Boy. Am currently living in Alaska though.....da work thing.
Yea, growing up in Hilo you see ALOT of hardbodies around. An old co-worker of mine used to have a very nicely done one....lowered, rims, exhaust, sounds, tint, super clean paint job.......very nice truck.

I will eventually post pics of this project. she has a long ways to go, but she is my beater/work truck at the moment. 

She gets way better gas mileage than my primary vehicle.....2007 Toyota Tundra Crewmax, 5.7L I-Force. I am a toyota man at heart, but just wasn't able to find an older toyota truck as a project. People just don't let them go. I swear people own them until they eventually rust into a small pile. 

List of prior vehicles:
-1981 Toyota Hi-Lux Pickup 4x4
-1985 Toyota 4-Runner(Straight Axle, 22RE)
-1985 Toyota Tercel
-2002 Toyota Corolla
-2007 Toyota Tundra

I wish I had kept the 85 4-runner.....I picked it up in 2005 with 64,000 Original miles. It was owned previously by two older couples who just didnt' drive the thing. Motor was still "tight" when I got it. Body was perfect....even the paint was original and still glossy. But then life happened and I needed the money and was moving, so I sold the truck. That truck easily had another 20 years in her. Oh well....such is life. You are lucky if you come across one of those deals in your lifetime, and I am afraid that that was mine. =(. 

So anyways, 
Das my story.

Aloha,
Elika


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Right on braddah. Must be for fishing up in Alaska. Some of my girlfriends family went up to Alaska for fish salmon and stuff. Don't know how you do it. No surf or dive.

But yeah, get choke Toyota Pickups in Hilo too. Was originally trying to get one of those, but they were either super high mileage and expensive, or all bust up and overpriced. Didn't find none of those garage sleepers, the ones the old Japanese man no can drive no more because no can see, haha. Like you said, they drive em forever until they fall apart.

Picked up my Hardbody cause it was a good deal. Saw it on the side of the road after diving for $2,400. All the Toyota's were easily $5,000 and up. It's my beater, daily driver, but I love em.

Well, aloha from Hilo
Jesse


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

toy is all right but imo nissan beats them in the long run..


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 99 f4 cylinder auto and the temp is creeping up specially during summer day time. Is it hard to replace the thermostat? I removed the upper hose to the engine and no thermostat. The other hose goes behind the pulley. Is this correct location?


----------

